# Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!



## Symbol91 (27. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute ich habe eine Frage zur Wagglermontage beim Matchangeln und zwar ist der See 5 Meter tief und somit ist eine Feststellmontage des wagglers nicht möglich.Wie kann ich nun meinen waggler auf 4 Meter 80 ausloten? Ich habe es mit kleinen gummistoppern versucht aber durch die kleinen ringe bleibt er immer hängen und verschiebt sich, ebenso verschiebt sich der untere Stopper wenn die 18 Gramm waggler dagegen schlägt. Gibt es da irgendwas vielleicht eine andere montage 
Danke Schonmal
Gruß Tim


----------



## Katteker (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

Moin.

Versuchs mal mitm Stopperknoten.
Wenn der fest gebunden ist, verschiebt sich da fast garnichts mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

Richtig, mit einem Fadenstopper geht das. Einen unteren Stopper braucht man nicht zwingend, der Waggler kann ruhig bis zum ersten Blei rutschen.

Das Ausloten funktioniert genauso wie bei einer Festmontage.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Richtig, mit einem Fadenstopper geht das. Einen unteren Stopper braucht man nicht zwingend, der Waggler kann ruhig bis zum ersten Blei rutschen.
> 
> Das Ausloten funktioniert genauso wie bei einer Festmontage.


 

Wenn der Waggler aber bis zum Blei rutsch, steigt das Risiko, daß sich die ganze Montage vertüdelt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

Ich hab da keine Probleme mit, aber im Prinzip hast Du natürlich Recht. Und der untere Stopper stört ja auch nicht.


----------



## Criss81 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

Hi Ralle,

kann sogar gut sein dass du keine Probleme hast, kann es sein dass der Abstand vom ersten Bleischrot zum zweiten größer ist als die Länge des Wagglers? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

Ja natürlich, sonst kann´s tatsächlich tüddel geben. Auch die weitere Bebleiung ist sorgsam angeordnet, sowohl in Abstand als auch Gewicht. Zudem bremse ich die Schnur ganz sanft ab, bevor die Montage auf´s Wasser trifft.


----------



## Symbol91 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

Ok und mit fadenstoppern hab ich dann keine Probleme mit den Ringen ? Und gibt es da irgendein bestimmten Knoten damit er nicht verrutscht ach und nochwas ich mach meine Montage so : oben stopper, waggler, unten stopper, olivenblei, kleines Wirbel, Haken mit kleinem Schrot 30 cm vor dem Haken ist das richtig oder gibt es was zu verbessern? Hatte bisher nur Probleme wenn der untere stopper verrutscht ( vertüdelung) oder wenn ich tief stecken muss da dann der obere verrutscht 
Gruß Tim


----------



## Katteker (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*



Symbol91 schrieb:


> Und gibt es da irgendein bestimmten Knoten damit er nicht verrutscht



Nein, wenn du den von mir verlinkten Stopperknoten richtig bindest brauchst du den nicht noch zusätzlich sichern.


----------



## Jack2jack (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

Schau mal hier nach, solltest du alle Infos bekommen die du brauchst...

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> 
> kann sogar gut sein dass du keine Probleme hast, kann es sein dass der Abstand vom ersten Bleischrot zum zweiten größer ist als die Länge des Wagglers?
> 
> ...



Das sollte sogar unbedingt sein, denn nicht nur das man sonst Tüddel bekommt, man plättet sich auch den Waggler beim Werfen, wenn dessen Körper, bei jedem Wurf, gegen das nächst untere Bleischrot knallt.


----------



## ranndale (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

moin ...
ansonsten schau einfach mal ....http://www.matchangler.de unter montagen  und ...... http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=5368    da . in den beiden foren habe ich vor kurzem die in etwa gleiche frage gestellt . 

gruss
rann:vik:


----------



## fischer781 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laufmontage beim Matchangeln Hilfe !!*

so geht´s...

- den stopperknoten aus monofiler schnur binden (bei 18er hauptschnur binde ich den knoten ebenfalls aus 18er) und die schnurenden nicht zu kurz abschneiden sonder ca. 4 cm lang lassen...gleiten dann besser durch deine ringe.

- den unteren Stopper durch zwei längliche silikonstopper größe s ersetzen oder viel geld für blockieradapter von herrn schlögl (messingadapter ca. 3,5 Euronen) investieren...sind teuer aber genial.

viele grüße


----------

